# Florida Has 549 Anti-Aging Clinics - How Many Are Legit?



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

I just read an article in the Broward/Palm Beach _New Times_ about the rise and continued popularity of anti-aging clinics in southern Florida, and it was an eye-opener.



Biogenesis, the firm that was responsible for selling steroids to baseball's Alex Rodriguez, is the star player in this article, but the laxity of enforcement, the pay-offs and the quick return of busted clinics to full operation is shared by many of these places. 

Many of these clinics are owned by convicted felons with long rap sheets for previous scams.

Is it any wonder with news like this that many people doubt the legitimacy of anti-aging "boutique" clinics these days?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 12, 2014)

Too late to shut the stable door after the horse has bolted.

:rofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 12, 2014)

Darn!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 13, 2014)

The last time I went to the store Brooke asked me to get a jar of anti-aging cream. I suggested we should see if it came in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

I think it is sad people make millions, more like billions, coning people who don't have a firm grip on reality.

I have a miracle cure for aging. Eat right and keep moving. The End.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> ... I have a miracle cure for aging. Eat right and keep moving. The End.



You won't make money with THAT routine ... gotta' spice it up a little, hon ... maybe something like this: 

SifuPhil's SHARK (*S*enior *H*ealth *A*nd *R*estoration *K*it)
​


[*=center]Are you tired of wasting your hard-earned money on useless gimmicks?
[*=center]
[*=center]Have you just about had it with all the cremes, pills and injections?
[*=center]
[*=center]Are you listed in the class-action suit filed against Biogenesis?


Then it's time for a change ... time to become a 

** SHARK !!! **



SifuPhil's *SHARK* is an intuitive, low-cost method of hanging on to your youth. Consisting of just two simple rules - eat and keep moving - *SHARK* is based upon the ocean's most efficient predator, one that eats and HAS to keep moving in order to breathe. 

You don't have to live near the water to use *SHARK* - it can be used anyplace you call home. *SHARKS* are found in:
​


[*=center]Retirement Villages
[*=center]Condominiums
[*=center]Church Bingo Halls
[*=center]All-You-Can-Eat Buffets

... and many, many more locations!

For only *$49.95USD* (+$14.95 S&H) you can be the proud owner of the

*SHARK*

and amaze your family and friends with your new-found energy, mobility and ruthless hunting abilities.

_*Don't delay - order today!*_​


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Phil I'll give you 25% of my profits for the ad campaign.

I also have a sure fire 100% guaranteed weight loss program.

*Eat less
 Move more*


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 13, 2014)

:clap:

Nice marketing.  I'd buy that!


----------



## TICA (Jan 13, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Thanks Phil I'll give you 25% of my profits for the ad campaign.
> 
> I also have a sure fire 100% guaranteed weight loss program.
> 
> ...



Dang, girl - you're a Fountain of Inspiration! 

... or is it "perspiration"? No, no, I'm pretty sure it's "inspiration" ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

If anybody is looking for a Life Coach, that's me.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

Well that wouldn't be very hard at all, if I am said Life Coach.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Old Hipster said:


> Well that wouldn't be very hard at all, if I am said Life Coach.



You haven't seen my bartender.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

You haven't seen me!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 13, 2014)

Sure I have - you look like that Theta Bared gal ...


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll take it!


----------

